# Summer cut??



## goldengrl26

hello, I have a golden, Maya she is 2 years old. Well we live in Oklahoma and it's starting to get very hot, around 98 and it's only june so we have another 2 full months of this terrible heat. I go to school and when I am gone during the day Maya is outside with our other jack russell. She has a shade spot and we refill her little kiddie pool every single day, but I know it is so hot out there and I feel really bad for her. So my question, do people give goldens summer cuts? What kind of a cut would you give a golden? Will it grow back normal(she has really wirey hair on her back anyways not normal smooth golden hair but i still love her). And do you have to put sunscreen on them? I really dont want to because the hair is the golden but I want her to feel good in the summer and not be miserable. any help would be great!


----------



## Payton

Why can't you bring the dogs in the house?
Do you also consider what the heat index is? 
I am sorry, but I think it is cruel to leave an animal outside in that type of heat. 
I live in the South, and they warn owners to bring the dogs in.


----------



## goldengrl26

Because I live with my parents and they dont want an indoor dog, I consider her to be indoor, she comes in when I get home and sleeps inside. I have to go to school and my family works and we dont leave our dogs in the house all day, she likes being outside and I would never leave a dog inside all the time I think that is somewhat cruel but thats my opinion.


----------



## Pointgold

Do not cut your Golden Retriever's hair. They NEED it to protect against the sun, and it actually insulates against the heat as well as the cold.


----------



## Bender

Ditto, don't cut the hair. If you keep up with the brushing/combing it will remove any extra coat, but otherwise it is insulation and sunscreen.

Another option is to put her in a crate inside if possible, so she's not stuck out in the heat, or get one of those mister things that sprays a fine mist to help keep things cool outside.

My dogs have a dog door so they can go in and out, and to be honest they generally hang out inside all the time - I have to block the door to keep them outside for more than a few minutes.

Lana


----------



## Bock

Pointgold said:


> Do not cut your Golden Retriever's hair. They NEED it to protect against the sun, and it actually insulates against the heat as well as the cold.


 X100...Don't cut it.


----------



## missmarstar

Not only does it insulate them against the heat, but it also protects their skin from sunburn. Please do not shave your Golden.


----------



## PhuFighter

bah. My golden is almost 3 yrs old. I've resisted cutting his fur during the summers before, but after this morning, i am certain that i want to cut it this week. When we go on our walks, he is almost panting quite heavily. This morning, even though it was just 7:30am, he wasn't even running like he did before - just park his butt in the shade of a tree. There are other goldens in the park - and one has a sumemr cut. Sure, he looks like a big baby / yellow lab, but he certainly looks happier running around than my guy does. And Even though I walked home at a slow pace so that he doesn't heat up, he still went straight for the basement and flopped down when we came home. A couple of minutes later, he finally came back to get a drink. 

I do brush him with the Furminator to reduce the undercoat to cool him off. But I don't think it's really enough. The chocolate lab, on the other hand, seem to be coping with it much better. Last night I tried to walk him at 4:30pm, but, again, he didn't look happy. So I walked him later at 9pm when it was much cooler. And then he looked more lively like the golden I see during the winter.

As for "why didn't I choose a different breed?" argument: I didn't choose the dog. I took it to rescue it from a neglectful household. And, dammit, I'm going to do what's necessary to see that he's a happy dog.

As for the silly argument about sunburn, etc - how short do you think i am cutting his fur?? not short enough so that it's visible, that is for sure. 

Frankly, I don't care so much what he looks like. It's his personality that matters more. And it comes out much better when he's comfortable enough to run around, greet people, and play with other dogs. Not hiding in the shade of a tree or laying next to the air vent so that the airconditioning will cool him off. And, yes, I know that dogs don't sweat, but pant to reduce the heat. But that doesn't mean that blowing cool air over their skin doesn't cool them down any: The evaporation of the sweat carries away body heat more effectively, but that isn't the only means of heat transfer.


----------



## Jerseygirl

What are you doing in that heat? Are you as active as in cooler weather? No! That's why your dog slows down as well.
They are less active during the day and more energetic in the evening when it cools of. Just like us humans.
I am against shaving. They are bred for a purpose, retrieving in the water. By shaving, you are removing all their insulation against cold water.
I spray my dogs when it's really hot outside and make sure they have a nice cool spot to sleep during the afternoon (our tiled mudroom.)
But I understand that you already made up your mind.....
Why do you ask us when you don't want to consider and listen to our advice?
And another thing is. He probably WON'T be any cooler because his undercoat protects him against the heat.
Look at all those nomads in the desert. they have to protect themselves as well.


----------



## jwemt81

Definitely don't cut or shave your golden's hair! Their undercoat actually protects them from the heat and helps to regulate their body temperture, not to mention protects them from sunburn.

I also think that it's a horrible, horrible idea to leave any animal outside in that kind of extreme heat, shade or no shade. That's just pure torture.


----------



## SheetsSM

Wow, I live in Oklahoma as well and can't imagine my golden staying outside during this heat. Perhaps you could bring her in & crate her? My girl sleeps all day & appreciates the air conditioning.


----------



## AmbersDad

If you can't bring her in due to your situation, and _would _do so if at all possible, but if not perhaps a field cut. They trim the feathers behind the front legs, trim the petticoat down in the rear, and trim the belly feathering. I also might have them thin her top hair out abit with a thinning shears to allow more air to flow through it. At least it would keep her looking good, have a protective coat but yet allow her to cool down more effectively. Good luck!


----------



## spruce

i started a thread with this same title (Summer Cut) last year when I was getting a golden, who I hadn't met, that had just had a "summer cut". 

Apologies to everyone who's seen this pic a zillion times, but this thread needs it. He WOULD HAVE gotten sunburn.

(boy, was I careful with who I went to when I took him for his lst grooming (trimming) last week)


----------



## Rise2Shine

I do not have a GR but I'm looking at this poor dog. To me, it seems very sad. 

Also, do they get embarassed? Are they aware of the haircut? 

Boohoo. I'm such a softie...

ETA:I'm hoping to get a puppy in September)


----------



## missmarstar

Every shaved golden I've seen pics of looks miserably embarassed... LOL But I'm sure that's just me putting my emotions onto them.


----------



## Goldbeau

I also honestly can't see leaving a dog out all day in that kind of heat, summer cut or not, it is not right. It is cruel and you need to make other arrangements for your dog. 

A HAIR CUT IS NOT A FIX FOR YOUR SITUATION


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I agree on leaving ANY dog out in heat like that. If your parents don't want an inside dog then maybe you should find another home for your dog. Its cruel to leave a dog outside in that kind of heat. Would YOU stay out in that heat all day without some damamge to yourself? No, and the dog can't either! Maybe you could put up a dog house and fix it with fans so at least the dog can get out of the sun! As for shaving the dog - I think that is a matter of opinion and everyone has one. If you opt to shve her then for goodness sake don't shave her close or you will have not only a dog with heatstroke but sunburn on top of it. I never cut any of my Golden's coat until 3 years ago when my Sunny was so hot I decided to take a little of her thick, heavy coat off. She just LOVED her "new cut" and since then in the late spring I trim her down (to about 3/4" to 1") and she seems much more comfortable. I wouldn't do this at all for a dog that actually LIVES out in high heat. The coat will insulate against heat and cold and in high heat you will run a risk by shaving her. Please re-think your situation! What kind of life does the poor thing have ourside all the time - away from her family?? Goldens want to be near you all the time. If they are not then they are unhappy. I know you think your dog is happy but I can guarantee you she is not


----------



## goldengrl26

Thank you all for the actual 'help' I appreciate it. As for whomever thinks this is soooo cruel? Wow are you kidding? This dog does not LIVE outside, the majority of her time is spent inside. I am a college student and therefore she goes outside during the day until I get home, I don't go everyday anyways. She does have a dog house and plenty of shade, i guarantee you. She also always has a swimming pool that she absolutely loves that always has fresh, cool water in it. That sounds cruel? I bring her inside when i get in and after 25 minutes she is at the door ready to go back out. I can absolutely guarantee you my dog is completely happy, just as much as yours or any dog that has to sit inside a house all day. And when the 'family' is home the dog is inside. Can you not read that she goes out when we are gone?She has a better life than probably 3/4 of the children in the world, I guarantee you. Thanks for your judgmental comments that made me and Maya laugh...:


----------



## Bock

goldengrl26 said:


> Thank you all for the actual 'help' I appreciate it. As for whomever thinks this is soooo cruel? Wow are you kidding? This dog does not LIVE outside, the majority of her time is spent inside. I am a college student and therefore she goes outside during the day until I get home, I don't go everyday anyways. She does have a dog house and plenty of shade, i guarantee you. She also always has a swimming pool that she absolutely loves that always has fresh, cool water in it. That sounds cruel? I bring her inside when i get in and after 25 minutes she is at the door ready to go back out. I can absolutely guarantee you my dog is completely happy, just as much as yours or any dog that has to sit inside a house all day. And when the 'family' is home the dog is inside. Can you not read that she goes out when we are gone?She has a better life than probably 3/4 of the children in the world, I guarantee you. Thanks for your judgmental comments that made me and Maya laugh...:


Some people just have different views on what is good or not good. Don't worry about them. you seem to be providing your pup with enough shade and water and inside time to keep him satisfied. The main point is a Golden is not to be shaved or have it's hair cut.


----------



## goldengrl26

thank you, I didn't think it was something that should be done, but I have seen some cut that do look goofy. ha Thanks


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds

I oppose all shaved cuts for Goldens (with the exception of shaving a lightning bolt into their sides)


----------



## PhuFighter

Jerseygirl said:


> What are you doing in that heat? Are you as active as in cooler weather? No! That's why your dog slows down as well.
> They are less active during the day and more energetic in the evening when it cools of. Just like us humans.
> I am against shaving. They are bred for a purpose, retrieving in the water. By shaving, you are removing all their insulation against cold water.
> I spray my dogs when it's really hot outside and make sure they have a nice cool spot to sleep during the afternoon (our tiled mudroom.)
> But I understand that you already made up your mind.....
> Why do you ask us when you don't want to consider and listen to our advice?
> And another thing is. He probably WON'T be any cooler because his undercoat protects him against the heat.
> Look at all those nomads in the desert. they have to protect themselves as well.


What am I doing in the heat? walking my dog! So that he can do his business. Do you really expect him to be walked at 6am (which is possible since that is when I get up) and then having to wait until 8 or 9pm to be walked again?!?!? Are you insane? My golden gets walked in the morning, once again during the midday - just around the block, really. And then again when I get home from work. And sometimes he gets walked between 9pm to midnight (else he is just left in the yard in case he needs to pee). I'd have to say that yesterday it was pretty slow pace to the park (perhaps 2mph?) and he gets to sniff at everything if he wants to. and the only thing he does when we get to the park is seek shade. i try to get him to walk around the perimeter of the park and then go home. He's panting enough that I'm not really willing to make him walk fast. FYI, the lab was doing ok in the heat. 

As for activity during the day - the basement is nice and cold and we play downstairs where all the cold air from the air conditioner collects. He's doing fine there and plays. I know it's not the time of day effect - it's just the heat! On monday afternoon, I drove him to the park with the AC on, and he was more energetic (initially), but after 10 mins or so, quickly sought the shade to lay down. And once again, when we got home, he was playful in the basement. 

As for why am I posting this? To illustrate a difference of opinion, perhaps? I don't quite understand how the argument goes about the undercoat "insulating" from the heat is arrived at: the undercoat traps a layer of air. And the trapped layer of air is insulation. The fur that is exposed to the sunshine will absorb the heat, and, I assume, the "insulation" will prevent that from going down to the actual animal itself. At the same time, don't you think that the trapped air in the insulation will prevent the heat from the skin of the animal from radiating out into the atmosphere? 

As for nomads in the desert covering themselves up to protect from the heat, isn't it a bit of a lame counterexample? Note, however, that they are wearing many layers of very loose clothing. They aren't wrapped up in a parka or a snowsuit. The layers of loose clothing pretty much allows the cloth to absorb the thermal energy from the sunlight. The looseness and the "breathability" of the fabric allows the air flow to carry away the heat instead of trapping it against the skin. It also allows the sweat to evaporate from the skin, cooling a person down. An insulating layer will NOT help cool a person down because the natural body heat will still need to be vented.

Hmm.. I think someone else mentioned that since that's how golden's are made - with the double coat and all - then that's how they should be left. That's fine and dandy - IF they were in the original conditions that they were bred for. E.g. hunting. But that's not really the case anymore: the US is certainly a lot warmer than many parts of the UK. Since goldens are in a different place now, they'll have to adapt (or, rather, we should help them adapt). Similar to how you can't just raise an Indian Elephant in the artic, or take a polar and stick him in a savannah without adversely affecting either animal, we should be doing something to make it a bit more comfortable in the heat, if it appears that heat has a detrimental affect on the animal. 

Well, I brushed the golden last week with the furminator and got enough undercoat so that if you squeezed it all together _as much as possible_, it'll be about the size of a softball. Tonight I brushed again and got enough to squeeze tightly into the size of a baseball. The forecast tomorrow is for a heat index of about 36C (or about 97F). We'll see how he handles it tomorrow. The outer coat should serve the same purposes as the loose clothing on those desert nomads, and hopefully trotting along will result in a light breeze enough to keep him cool.


----------



## Finn's Fan

PhuFighter, for a person with six posts on this forum, you sure came out swinging early. Not really a great initial attitude to join a forum with, in my opinion.


----------



## Bock

Finn's Fan said:


> PhuFighter, for a person with six posts on this forum, you sure came out swinging early. Not really a great initial attitude to join a forum with, in my opinion.


Thinking the same thing here.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Jazzys Mom said:


> I agree on leaving ANY dog out in heat like that. If your parents don't want an inside dog then maybe you should find another home for your dog. Its cruel to leave a dog outside in that kind of heat. Would YOU stay out in that heat all day without some damamge to yourself? No, and the dog can't either! Maybe you could put up a dog house and fix it with fans so at least the dog can get out of the sun! As for shaving the dog - I think that is a matter of opinion and everyone has one. If you opt to shve her then for goodness sake don't shave her close or you will have not only a dog with heatstroke but sunburn on top of it. I never cut any of my Golden's coat until 3 years ago when my Sunny was so hot I decided to take a little of her thick, heavy coat off. She just LOVED her "new cut" and since then in the late spring I trim her down (to about 3/4" to 1") and she seems much more comfortable. I wouldn't do this at all for a dog that actually LIVES out in high heat. The coat will insulate against heat and cold and in high heat you will run a risk by shaving her. Please re-think your situation! What kind of life does the poor thing have ourside all the time - away from her family?? Goldens want to be near you all the time. If they are not then they are unhappy. I know you think your dog is happy but I can guarantee you she is not


Sorry that you took this to be judgemental - it was not meant to be, it was meant as helpful. I try very hard NOT to judge people as if everyone in the world was the same what kind of world would we have?? Maybe I did not read you 1st post well enough. I got the idea that she LIVED outside. I don't think ANY dog should actually LIVE outside but that is only MY OPINION. If I did not read right then I apologize. I was only trying to help not judge. I'll keep my mouth shut from now on


----------



## artbuc

PhuFighter, almost all cooling comes from breathing/evaporation. That is why a dog can easily get overheated on a cool humid morning. The trapped air in the coat insulates the dog against heat coming in.


----------



## artbuc

goldengrl26 said:


> Thank you all for the actual 'help' I appreciate it. As for whomever thinks this is soooo cruel? Wow are you kidding? This dog does not LIVE outside, the majority of her time is spent inside. I am a college student and therefore she goes outside during the day until I get home, I don't go everyday anyways. She does have a dog house and plenty of shade, i guarantee you. She also always has a swimming pool that she absolutely loves that always has fresh, cool water in it. That sounds cruel? I bring her inside when i get in and after 25 minutes she is at the door ready to go back out. I can absolutely guarantee you my dog is completely happy, just as much as yours or any dog that has to sit inside a house all day. And when the 'family' is home the dog is inside. Can you not read that she goes out when we are gone?She has a better life than probably 3/4 of the children in the world, I guarantee you. Thanks for your judgmental comments that made me and Maya laugh...:


Dogs can not make good decisions for themselves. Just because your dog wants to out doesn't mean it is safe for it to do so. Most Goldens will run into traffic to fetch their favorite toy. Most Goldens will eat until they are too fat to walk. What is the temp of your dog's drinking water when you come home on a 98 degree day?


----------



## Goldbeau

goldengrl26 said:


> Thank you all for the actual 'help' I appreciate it. As for whomever thinks this is soooo cruel? Wow are you kidding? This dog does not LIVE outside, the majority of her time is spent inside. I am a college student and therefore she goes outside during the day until I get home, I don't go everyday anyways. She does have a dog house and plenty of shade, i guarantee you. She also always has a swimming pool that she absolutely loves that always has fresh, cool water in it. That sounds cruel? I bring her inside when i get in and after 25 minutes she is at the door ready to go back out. I can absolutely guarantee you my dog is completely happy, just as much as yours or any dog that has to sit inside a house all day. And when the 'family' is home the dog is inside. Can you not read that she goes out when we are gone?She has a better life than probably 3/4 of the children in the world, I guarantee you. Thanks for your judgmental comments that made me and Maya laugh...:



Hold on a second!!!! Your first post was WAY different than what you just stated here! Go back and read your original post and maybe then it will give you a clearer picture as to why many of us were saying your situation was "cruel". You said and I quote......

"I want her to feel good in the summer and not be miserable."
"it is so hot out there and I feel really bad for her."
"we have another 2 full months of this terrible heat"

Let me tell you something. The people on this forum are some of the nicest, most helpful thoughtful individuals that I have had the pleasure of meeting on a forum. Their opinions and ideas are given with what they think is in the best interest of you and your dog. 

The reason you got the reaction you did is because YOU made the situation sound cruel. Leave it as a misunderstanding, but it is not the fault of those who replied to you.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Goldbeau said:


> Hold on a second here! Your first post was WAY different than what you just stated here! Go back and read your original post and maybe then it will give you a clearer picture as to why many of us were saying your situation was "cruel". You said and I quote......
> 
> "I want her to feel good in the summer and not be miserable."
> "it is so hot out there and I feel really bad for her."
> "we have another 2 full months of this terrible heat"
> 
> Let me tell you something. The people on this forum are some of the nicest, most helpful thoughtful individuals that I have had the pleasure of meeting on a forum. There opinions and ideas are given with what they think is in the best interest of you and your dog.
> 
> The reason you got the reaction you did is because YOU made the situation sound cruel. Leave it as a misunderstanding, but it is not the fault of those who replied to you.


Thank you!  
I don't think any of us were doing anything but trying to help. A dog that is out in that kind of heat is subject to many problems and all any of us were doing is trying to help with the situation. Thank you for putting it into words


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Finn's Fan said:


> PhuFighter, for a person with six posts on this forum, you sure came out swinging early. Not really a great initial attitude to join a forum with, in my opinion.


I totally agree.........hence the name PhuFighter i guess....


----------



## Romeo1

Jazzys Mom said:


> Thank you!
> I don't think any of us were doing anything but trying to help. A dog that is out in that kind of heat is subject to many problems and all any of us were doing is trying to help with the situation. Thank you for putting it into words


I'm curious where this person lives. I'm in Florida and the heat index here has been 105-110 for the past couple of weeks. As it is, my dog does not even want to go out during the hottest times of the day and if he does, he runs right back in. An animal could have a heatstroke in these temps.


----------



## laprincessa

I live in PA and it's just barely hit the 80's the last few days. Even so, Max doesn't want to be outside any more than he has to be. Yesterday, I took him out to the field, threw the ball for him, he went and got it, so I threw it again. He went and got it, gave me a look, and headed for home. 

I can't imagine leaving him outside for any length of time when it's even this hot.


----------



## Romeo1

laprincessa said:


> I live in PA and it's just barely hit the 80's the last few days. Even so, Max doesn't want to be outside any more than he has to be. Yesterday, I took him out to the field, threw the ball for him, he went and got it, so I threw it again. He went and got it, gave me a look, *and headed for home. *
> .


Right? lol. When temps were cool to mild here, he would go in the backyard to use the bathroom and he wouldn't want to come in for 20 or 30 minutes. Now, sometimes if I open the door and he feels the heat, he turns his nose up and walks away from the door like "I'm not going out there." I don't blame him cuz I don't want to go out there either if I can avoid it.


----------



## missmarstar

When the temp gets above 80 degrees, my dogs lay around on the wood floors panting like they are dying. I really can't imagine leaving them outside in the backyard in nearly 100 degree temperatures... water bowl, pool, shade, and all.


----------



## laprincessa

Max will sometimes go out on the porch and lie on the concrete, but he prefers lying in the foyer - on the cool tile - and staring out the front door. My hubby says he has the best of both worlds that way, in where it's cool and able to survey his kingdom at the same time. 

(And yeah, sometimes I think Max has more sense than I do!)


----------



## fostermom

I live in NC and have had to change back to walking my dogs at 5:30 AM instead of after work because of the heat. The funny thing is, the one who suffers from the heat the most is my golden/lab mix who has short hair. The boys (goldens) aren't bothered nearly as much.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

In her original post she said she lived in Oklahoma. I know how hot Oklahoma can get! I am in the midwest and its mid ninety's today witha heat index of 100 + so I KNOW OK is hotter than blazes! I had family that lived there some years ago. My cousin is in Texas and at 9pm last night it was still 94 degrees. Any dog would have a heatstroke in that. My girls go out in the heat of the day only to pee then right back in the cool air conditioning. They love to lay over the vents! One time I had one of my Goldens at a show and it was outside. Mid summer and it was in the 90's. I had him on a blanket under a tree. Someone that had a trailer parked on the show site brought me out a freezer pak, you know the kind that is flexible plastic with the gel inside? Told me to put it under his tummey while he was laying down to cool him enought so he wouldn't get a heat stroke. I don't understand leaving any dog outside in this kind of heat.


----------



## Goldbeau

Jazzys Mom said:


> Thank you!
> I don't think any of us were doing anything but trying to help. A dog that is out in that kind of heat is subject to many problems and all any of us were doing is trying to help with the situation. Thank you for putting it into words



You are welcome.  To me the original post sounded like the dog was in a very bad situation and I think it was responded to appropriately.


----------



## Florabora22

I'm not defending people who leave their dogs chained up outside, but if the OP is being honest and their dog is only outdoors when they're at school, and the dog has access to clean water, shade, and some form of shelter, then I think the dog will survive. It's not like every living creature in the world has heat stroke and dies when it gets above 90 degrees.

My last golden Carmella LOVED to lay out in the blazing sun, and we would always try to get her to come inside but she was happy as a clam out there. She never once had heat stroke, and she had every opportunity to come inside.

Now if this dog does not have access to shade and water, then shame on the OP.


----------



## artbuc

Jazzys Mom said:


> In her original post she said she lived in Oklahoma. I know how hot Oklahoma can get! I am in the midwest and its mid ninety's today witha heat index of 100 + so I KNOW OK is hotter than blazes! I had family that lived there some years ago. My cousin is in Texas and at 9pm last night it was still 94 degrees. Any dog would have a heatstroke in that. My girls go out in the heat of the day only to pee then right back in the cool air conditioning. They love to lay over the vents! One time I had one of my Goldens at a show and it was outside. Mid summer and it was in the 90's. I had him on a blanket under a tree. Someone that had a trailer parked on the show site brought me out a freezer pak, you know the kind that is flexible plastic with the gel inside? Told me to put it under his tummey while he was laying down to cool him enought so he wouldn't get a heat stroke. I don't understand leaving any dog outside in this kind of heat.


Rocky loves the A/C vent too! He positions himself so his chin is resting right on the register. Then he looks at me and says "Hey Dad, what's up with the A/C? I don't feel anything coming out!" When I get that look, I know to crank the temp down a couple notches. It is amazing how sensitive all of our Goldens have been to heat, especially when we get our first hot spell of the season. They just don't tolerate heat very well. I go absolutely nuts when I see morons jogging with their dogs on a warm humid morning or worse, someone driving around on a hot summer day with their dog in the car knowing that at some point, the car was stopped while they went inside a store for "just a few minutes".

The regulars on this forum are all crazy dog lovers just like me. We know our dogs depend on us completely to make the right choices for them regarding food, shelter and healthcare. I think we all try to be polite and respectful, but sometimes it isn't easy. For example, when the poster was concerned about her puppy being hot because it panted all night in its plastic travel crate. Her boyfriend said the dog couldn't be too hot because HE thought the room temp was just fine. I posted that the boyfriend should don a fur coat and sleep in a plastic box. Not very nice, but it was hard to get the image of that panting Golden Retriever puppy out of my mind.


----------



## Romeo1

artbuc said:


> The regulars on this forum are all crazy dog lovers just like me. We know our dogs depend on us completely to make the right choices for them regarding food, shelter and healthcare. I think we all try to be polite and respectful, but sometimes it isn't easy.


No, it isn't easy and many times I've had to "step away from the keyboard"  to avoid writing what I really think. Not directed at the OP, but when I see ppl say they have "yard dogs", it really makes me cringe. I mean, what kind of life is living in the elements in a yard for any dog, especially a Golden Retriever? I've seen "culture differences" and many other excuses cited but the bottom line is, that is no life for a dog. Why not just find it another home? I would not have a pet if my only option was to have a "yard dog". Oh, that makes me mad....

//rant over


----------



## laprincessa

Ditto
Why have a dog if you're not gonna have it with you? Max rarely leaves my side, and I fret if I have to leave him in the car for 5 minutes. (I ticked him off yesterday, wouldn't take him with me because I knew I'd be longer than that and left him home.)


----------



## Jerseygirl

PhuFighter said:


> As for nomads in the desert covering themselves up to protect from the heat, isn't it a bit of a lame counterexample? Note, however, that they are wearing many layers of very loose clothing. They aren't wrapped up in a parka or a snowsuit. The layers of loose clothing pretty much allows the cloth to absorb the thermal energy from the sunlight.


Neither is your dog. that's why he looses a lot of undercoat. And his outercoat absorbs the heat and keeps it away from the skin



PhuFighter said:


> The looseness and the "breathability" of the fabric allows the air flow to carry away the heat instead of trapping it against the skin. It also allows the sweat to evaporate from the skin, cooling a person down. An insulating layer will NOT help cool a person down because the natural body heat will still need to be vented.


You are right! And because a dog doesn't sweat he need something else to cool of (panting)The key thing here is a dogs undercoat. That is the difference between humans and dogs in this case.



PhuFighter said:


> Hmm.. I think someone else mentioned that since that's how golden's are made - with the double coat and all - then that's how they should be left. That's fine and dandy - IF they were in the original conditions that they were bred for. E.g. hunting. But that's not really the case anymore: the US is certainly a lot warmer than many parts of the UK. Since goldens are in a different place now, they'll have to adapt (or, rather, we should help them adapt). Similar to how you can't just raise an Indian Elephant in the artic, or take a polar and stick him in a savannah without adversely affecting either animal, we should be doing something to make it a bit more comfortable in the heat, if it appears that heat has a detrimental affect on the animal.


And that is exactly the reason that you have to keep him out of that heat. Not only in the shade! But out of those hot temperatures. Really, you won;t help your dog if you shave him. You would only make it worse.



PhuFighter said:


> Well, I brushed the golden last week with the furminator and got enough undercoat so that if you squeezed it all together _as much as possible_, it'll be about the size of a softball. Tonight I brushed again and got enough to squeeze tightly into the size of a baseball. The forecast tomorrow is for a heat index of about 36C (or about 97F). We'll see how he handles it tomorrow. The outer coat should serve the same purposes as the loose clothing on those desert nomads, and hopefully trotting along will result in a light breeze enough to keep him cool.


THAT is the way. Brush all those loose undercoat out.
Good luck with your doggie! I hope he is more comfortable tomorrow!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Romeo said:


> No, it isn't easy and many times I've had to "step away from the keyboard"  to avoid writing what I really think. Not directed at the OP, but when I see ppl say they have "yard dogs", it really makes me cringe. I mean, what kind of life is living in the elements in a yard for any dog, especially a Golden Retriever? I've seen "culture differences" and many other excuses cited but the bottom line is, that is no life for a dog. Why not just find it another home? I would not have a pet if my only option was to have a "yard dog". Oh, that makes me mad....
> 
> //rant over


Oh how well I know that feeling! lol So many times I have had to shut the computer down so I don't say what I think! Yard dogs!!!! I hate that term. Those poor animals may as well be in jail! Some years back when I had a litter of Golden puppies one of our dear friends wanted to take the little girl. I told him no, he couldn't have her because she would be kept outside. Even though they have about 10 acres for her to play in and a barn to get out of the elements, I didn't want her to live like that. I ended up keeping her. She is my SunnyRose and is 11 1/2 today. Lives in the house, and sleeps on our bed! lol


----------

